# hydroban on mudbed without panliner



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I know this is approved with the right drain, but i am gunshy to try it. Anyone on here do it that way?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

tons of them. :thumbsup:

the right drain would be the Laticrete Flange drain.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't do it that way(but I will be next time) but what's the problem? Hydroban is the panliner. Just like using Kerdi or NobleSeal replaces the need for a panliner. 

If you don't think Hydroban is really waterproof then I understand your concern, but if you feel that way you really shouldn't be using it.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

the only way it couldnt work or fail is by user error.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

It works great as well as shluter and noble. 

Pre slopes and pan liners are a thing of the past in my opinion.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Hydroban is a great product! Used it on mudbeds and CBU and it performs well. Just make sure you get the right coverage!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

What's the minimum time after mud bed placed to when you can apply hydro ban?


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

that all depends on the mud you use...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Do not use both. I +1 pan liners are out..


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Dry pack Portland and sand, no admixture 1part Portland 4 parts sand 4" thick


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

:wheelchair:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

4" thick? i hope you are adding mesh. I typacly pre-slope to keep it all 2" when not modified. i would say 72 hours, but as always check with your local rep. they want you to succeed and use their product!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I follow TCNA , and have used mesh and preslope, the 3 day wait, also what I was told is not realistic. Haven't done one in a while, maybe fast setting cement (hydraulic) could reduce this time in application of hydroban.
Stopping water from traveling and doing damage is main priority, then the issue of appearance for the customer kicks in.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

the mud needs to dry out before you paint the floor.
if you paint too soon the moisture will be trapped and you
liquid will bubble or not dry correctly.
it's good to wait 72 hours.



Laticrete said:


> Allow wet mortars/plasters (wall mud consistency) to cure for 72 hours at 70°F (21°C) prior to installing LATICRETE Hydro Ban.


----------

